# Adding Water to tank



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Adding water to the tank (5 gallon planted)

Its out of my well. No chlorine in my water, kinda hard water, inline iron remover.

What do I need to be doing to the water before putting it in the tank, if anything? I let it sit for a day usually before putting it in, but I'm not sure if i need to be doing more!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Try and get close to the same temp as the tank, and that should do it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What kind of iron removal do you use?

I have seen many threads about fish/inverts being killed by well water due to chemicals leaching into the well water. Have you ever had a comprehensive water analysis done?

If in doubt, I'd run it through carbon at least overnight and treat with a treatment like Prime if you can before adding into your tank.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

The water hasnt been tested in a couple years, but it always comes back safe for us to drink, is there something impeticular I should be looking for in the test results? We'll be getting it done soon I would imagine.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Even if it comes back "safe" it may not be safe enough for your aquarium - remember, our tap water is "safe", but no one would argue that it's bad for the fish.

Best to take those precautions just in case.

In terms of contaminants, things in the ground like heavy metals, and agricultural run off (fertilizers, etc) are things that can cause havoc on a tank, but still be in "acceptable" levels to drink.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I dont have an extra filter, but will using prime do the trick?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think it's probaby best if it's the only thing accessible to you. I'd recommend running carbon if you can get it though. Cheap and effective.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I think it's probaby best if it's the only thing accessible to you. I'd recommend running carbon if you can get it though. Cheap and effective.


Good advice ameekplec, prime will neutralize the heavy metals and any chlorine and the carbon will take out a lot of stuff as well.

But I would test the water for nitrates as well. Nitrogen is a major component in fertilizer and being on well water you may have high nitrates in the water. A cycled tank will eliminate ammonia and nitrites but water changes are used to eliminate nitrates. If your water has a lot of nitrates in it, then that kinda defeats the major purpose of doing water changes.


----------

